# Natural Slingshot Trade Up



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all, this is a quick natural slingshot only trade before the iconic secret santa, maximum is 20 people so be quick if you want in 

Rules-

1. The slingshot much be at there new owners door by the end of september as don't want to be over lapping the secret santa.

2. Only naturals

And thats it, Lets do it! if you want to enter just put your username next to the number of your entry. Cheers.

-HP Slingshots


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

No.1 HP Slingshots


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

No. 2 leon13


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Cant see this going anywhere 

-HP Slingshots


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well HP let the trade begin ???????? pleas send me your address.
Cheers


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

if you want leon I'm up for that, natural for natural action 

-HP Slingshots


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

I did the random mix in my hat and you got paired with ?????
Leon13 tadaaaaaa


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

haha ok mate, ill PM you 

-HP Slingshots


----------

